# Type of visa for family



## iru786 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 
I am a South African business permit holder. Now my SA business requires me to be there full time and i am looking to take my family along. 

I want to find out what sort of VISA will i need to apply for my family so that they can stay there with me? 

All of us holds British passports. 

Regards
Iru


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

They would all need Relative's Permits or Study Permits, I assume.

If your spouse wants to work then that is a separate application in his/her own right.

You should apply very soon as the law amendments and regulations will soon start coming into effect, meaning you will have to apply for these permits in the UK or Botswana.


----------



## iru786 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply LegalMan... 

Am i correct in saying that currently i can apply for the Relative permit & Study permit for kids while we are in SA? Also how long does it generally take for the application?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you can. As mentioned many times before, it is impossible to even give you an estimate - Home Affairs is hell.

However, I doubt they would take longer than 3 months, and less if you use an immigration service.


----------

